# Waikoloa Luau/presentation



## Ron98GT (May 7, 2012)

Anybody ever get Hilton Luau tickets for attending a HGVC Waikoloa TS presentation?      Am  I wishfully dreaming? :hysterical: 

Either way, I'll find out next week and post what I find out.


----------



## icul8rg8r (May 7, 2012)

No ... we received a gift card that had discount luau tickets at the Marriott Waikoloa (which had a very pretty setting - right on the beach at sunset; food was okay).


----------



## Ron98GT (May 8, 2012)

icul8rg8r said:


> No ... we received a gift card that had discount luau tickets at the Marriott Waikoloa (which had a very pretty setting - right on the beach at sunset; food was okay).



How much of a discount?  Was it worth sitting thru the sales presentation for?

The Marriott Luau is cheaper than the Hiltons, gets better reviews, and has an open bar, so I'll go there anyway if I can't get a great deal on the Hiltons.  Also, I think that the Marriott has their Laua 3 days a week, instead of only 2 days a week at the Hilton, so easier to fit it into the schedule.

Ten more days, but who's counting


----------



## itradehilton (May 10, 2012)

We paid for the Luau at the Marriott in the past and enjoyed the show and the drinks, my photo is from the luau.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 12, 2012)

This is still the best deal that I can find:

http://honuhawaiiactivities.com/luaus/waikoloa-beach-marriott-luau-p-60.html

Anybody try this outfit?

Still "Thinking About" taking the Hilton Waikoloa TS presentation when we're there though.  Or I could wait until Dec. 2013 when we'll be at the HHV, which is where I'd like to pick-up a resale EOY.


----------



## GlobeHopper (May 15, 2012)

We took the Hilton Waikoloa timeshare tour last May and we received 2 luau tickets as well as a $200 "Stay on Us" voucher to use a a Hilton hotel within 6 months. I think we also received something else, but I can't recall. (I should note that we "bought" the special offer vacation package to stay at the HWVillage for X number of nights with a rental car included with the obligation of attending the timeshare presentation. The perks may be higher than if you just walked up to their desk and signed up to attend a presentation.) Also, the perks are always changing!
Let us know what you decided to do and how things seem at Waikoloa these days. (We did buy, but haven't been back since.)


----------



## Ron98GT (May 15, 2012)

GlobeHopper said:


> We took the Hilton Waikoloa timeshare tour last May and we received 2 luau tickets as well as a $200 "Stay on Us" voucher to use a a Hilton hotel within 6 months. I think we also received something else, but I can't recall. (I should note that we "bought" the special offer vacation package to stay at the HWVillage for X number of nights with a rental car included with the obligation of attending the timeshare presentation. The perks may be higher than if you just walked up to their desk and signed up to attend a presentation.) Also, the perks are always changing!
> Let us know what you decided to do and how things seem at Waikoloa these days. (We did buy, but haven't been back since.)




Thanks for sharing that.  We'll be at the Bay Club for 1-week in a 2-bdrm.  I'll just tell them what I want:  2 or 3 Hilton Luau tickets.  If they say no, I say thanks and try again another day.  I'll find out Friday:  3 days & 7 hours.  

You own a piece paradise (Hawaii), and haven't been back?


----------



## Ron98GT (May 29, 2012)

No deals, only points or discounts. Didn't do presentation. Bay Club was great. Sitting in Maui condo/TS now writing this on my iPhone.  VERY Windy here.


----------



## GlobeHopper (May 31, 2012)

*Aloha!*

Thanks for the update.  Did the HWV seem to be busy with guests? 
Based on your results, I think the luau tickets are only offered to those who purchase the pre-paid T/S vacation/preview trip (which we did).

I take it you are at Kahana Falls on Maui?  I love the Kahana/Napili area of the island.  How does the economy seem there now?  (If appropriate, you can respond to me directly vs. on this thread/forum.  I don't want to be guilty of straying from the main topic too much!)


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 1, 2012)

GlobeHopper said:


> Thanks for the update.  Did the HWV seem to be busy with guests?
> Based on your results, I think the luau tickets are only offered to those who purchase the pre-paid T/S vacation/preview trip (which we did).
> 
> I take it you are at Kahana Falls on Maui?  I love the Kahana/Napili area of the island.  How does the economy seem there now?  (If appropriate, you can respond to me directly vs. on this thread/forum.  I don't want to be guilty of straying from the maiPn topic too much!)



HWV wasn't crowded at all, laid-back.

On Maui, long line of traffic when we arrived from airport to Kaanapali. Thought whole Memorial week was going to be bad.  Left Kahana early this morning for OGG airport & had lite traffic.  Got here 1-hour early.

Maui was VERY windy all week.

Thanks 4 info, off to Honolulu.


----------

